# [DOW] Les licences libres

## geekounet

Bonjour à tous !

Vu les récents posts sur le sujet, j'espère que ce thème aura plus de succès et sera plus intéressant que le DOW précédent, alors je compte sur vous  :Smile: 

Tout est dans le titre, nous allons débattre des licenses libres  :Wink:  Il y a beaucoup de questions à se poser sur le sujet, en voici quelques unes pour orienter le débat :

Le copyleft, késako ? (oui bon, je donne le lien directement, mais on peut résumer ou préciser la chose ^^)

Quelles différences entre les différentes versions de la licence GPL et ses dérivées ? idem pour BSD ? et les autres licences alors ?

Quelles licenses pour quelles utilisations ?

Quelles licences sont les mieux adaptées à notre monde économique ?

Logiciels à multiples licence : pour ou contre ?

Où va votre préférence, et pourquoi ?

Prennez-vous en compte la licence dans le choix d'un logiciel ?

Des choses à ajouter ?  :Smile: 

Pour faire plaisir à Magic Banana, j'ajoute son sondage sur le copyleft qui pourra donner une idée de l'opinion générale.

C'est à vous  :Very Happy: Last edited by geekounet on Thu Sep 20, 2007 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VisualStation

La V3 je la trouve un peu trop contraignante !

Bien qu'elle évite les problèmes et les accords de Novel & Microsoft, elle sera aussi un frein à certains langages tel C# ,qui même si c'est une technologie Made In Microsoft, est quand même un langage bien pensé ! Si Mono pouvais être plus abouti, Linux pourrait gagner une grande part de marché car les entreprises apprécient le langage. Mais j'ai l'impression que la GPL v3 est un gros frein pour certaines technos !

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est gentil de me faire plaisir !  :Razz: 

Sans surprise (pour ceux qui ont trainé sur ce forum ces derniers mois), je suis un fervent supporteur de la GPLv3 et ses variations (LGPL et FDL) car l'utilisation du copyleft (un copyright inversé où les termes de la licence servent à préserver les droits des utilisateurs plutôt que de les restreindre) est selon moi un pragmatisme nécessaire à un monde meilleur où les quatre libertés du logiciel libre peuvent être garanties sur le long terme (même après modification du logiciel).

Je crois que la GPLv3 est le choix à faire pour n'importe quel logiciel (je ne parle pas du artwork mais ce n'est pas, je crois, le sujet de ce débat). Toutefois, dans le cas d'une bibliothèque déjà existante dans le monde propriétaire, la LGPL est plus adaptée puisqu'elle permet de toucher un plus large public en permettant son utilisation au sein d'un logiciel propriétaire (qui autrement utiliseraient un équivalent propriétaire) tout en assurant que ses améliorations restent libres.

C'est là la grosse différence avec les logiciels/bibliothèques utilisant des licences plus permissives (notamment la licence BSD). Certes, ils touchent le public le plus large qui soit (puisque pratiquement tout est permis) mais ils profitent aussi aux logiciels propriétaires par manque du copyleft. Ainsi, des entreprise comme Micro$oft ou Apple ne se cachent pas de l'intégration, dans leurs systèmes, de versions améliorées (ou, tout du moins, modifiées) de code licencié BSD. La communauté libre n'y gagne rien sinon des compétiteurs propriétaires qui avec un effort minime (destiné à apporter quelques améliorations au code BSD) surpassent la solution libre.

Dans le cas d'une bibliothèque novatrice (sans équivalent propriétaire qui fasse le poids), je crois que la GPL doit être préférée à la LGPL. Ainsi tout programmeur souhaitant utiliser les fonctions définies dans la bibliothèque doit utiliser la GPL/LGPL pour son logiciel. Devant l'alternative "tout recoder" vs. "utiliser la GPL/LGPL pour son logiciel", on peut espérer que le second choix est fait et nous avons un logiciel libre de plus !

C'est le seul aspect libre (et non une licence particulière) qui est un critère de choix essentiel pour moi. Ainsi tout mon système (autant que je sache) est composé de logiciels libres. Je veux être en mesure de savoir ce que mon ordinateur fait !

Les quatre libertés du logiciel libre doivent être assurés et préservés pour n'importe quel utilisateur. Qu'il s'agisse d'une entreprise ou d'un particulier. Tout le monde a le droit de savoir ce que fait sa machine et de modifier son comportement si nécessaire ! Bref, GPL/LGPL pour tous !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai voté comme toi et je n'ai vraiment rien de plus à ajouter à tes propos.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poch

Pour les gens (comme moi) qui sont un peu perdus entre toutes les licences, voila  un lien  qui reprend un nombre impressionnant de licences et qui les explique en quelques mots...

----------

## kwenspc

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> La V3 je la trouve un peu trop contraignante !
> 
> Bien qu'elle évite les problèmes et les accords de Novel & Microsoft, elle sera aussi un frein à certains langages tel C# ,qui même si c'est une technologie Made In Microsoft, est quand même un langage bien pensé ! Si Mono pouvais être plus abouti, Linux pourrait gagner une grande part de marché car les entreprises apprécient le langage. Mais j'ai l'impression que la GPL v3 est un gros frein pour certaines technos !

 

C# est peut-être bien pensé ok (suffit de voir ce qu'on fait les concurrents comme Sun, et on fait à peine mieux.), mais quid du framework .net? Krosoft est sur le point de sortir la version 3 alors que mono peine encore à implémenter la version 2. Ça fait le jeu de qui à votre avis? de krosoft uniquement. Eux seuls peuvent se poser en expert absolu du .net, eux seuls peuvent se targuer de maitriser cette "si superbe" technologie. Dans cette histoire le projet mono est le lévrier qui court après un lapin toujours trop rapide.

De toute manière cette "technologie" n'as pas tant d'avantage qu'une autre (libre), tout ce qu'elle a surtout de plus c'est une force marketing derrière pour la porter au nue. Et tous ces devs qui tombent dans le panneau... tsss  :Razz: 

Sinon je vois vraiment pas en quoi la GPLv3 est contraignante, elle ne s'applique que sur un logiciel qui suit cette dernière. (le rapport gplv3/C# je vois pas du tout là...)

Btw, j'ai voté "Cela dépend du type de logiciel ou de l'utilisateur du logiciel". Enfin, je dirais plutôt: ça dépend avant tout et surtout du dev. 

Je préfère justement rester pragmatique et accepter le fait qu'on puisse sortir son soft sur une autre licence libre que la GPLv3, même si personnellement je choisirais la GPLv3. Le titre de ce choix dans le sondage est assez mal choisis en fait, n'importe quel logiciel libre peut être mis sous GPL ou BSD ou autre et inversement.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> La V3 je la trouve un peu trop contraignante !
> 
> Bien qu'elle évite les problèmes et les accords de Novel & Microsoft, elle sera aussi un frein à certains langages tel C# ,qui même si c'est une technologie Made In Microsoft, est quand même un langage bien pensé ! Si Mono pouvais être plus abouti, Linux pourrait gagner une grande part de marché car les entreprises apprécient le langage. Mais j'ai l'impression que la GPL v3 est un gros frein pour certaines technos !

 

D'un point de vue technique je vois avant tout C# comme un "Java pas portable". Bref, je ne l'utiliserai pas. Toujours est-il que certaines personnes semblent l'apprécier et il est donc tout à fait positif d'avoir une implémentation libre (sous licence GPL/LGPL) de la plate-forme .NET.

Je ne vois pas en quoi la version 3 de la GPL constitue "un gros frein" au développement de mono. Elle empêche les accords type Micro$oft-Novell (en forçant l'extension de la protection vis à vis de poursuites judiciaires à tous les utilisateurs du logiciel sous GPLv3), oui. Cela gêne beaucoup Micro$oft (qui doit soit rompre ses accords, soit renoncer à sa "propriété intellectuelle") mais peu Novell (qui a déjà affirmé que la prochaine version de OpenSuse contiendra du code licencié GPLv3).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le titre de ce choix dans le sondage est assez mal choisis en fait, n'importe quel logiciel libre peut être mis sous GPL ou BSD ou autre et inversement.

 

Veux-tu dire que, GPL ou BSD, les logiciels sont libres de toute façon ? Oui, bien sûr. L'idée de la question de sondage (puisque j'en suis l'auteur) concerne le copyleft. Formulés autrement, j'entendais les choix comme suit  :

1) Le copyleft est une bonne chose à utiliser

2) Le copyleft est une restriction d'utilisation qui ne devrait pas être

3) Ça dépend

4) J'en sais rien

Puisque "personnellement', tu choisirais la GPL, je crois que tu aurais dû voter pour la première option.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puisque "personnellement', tu choisirais la GPL, je crois que tu aurais dû voter pour la première option.

 

Personnellement ne veux pas dire que c'est ce que je fais toujours, je veux dire: au travail je suis souvent amené à utiliser une licence que je ne choisis pas moi même. (auquel cas le choix en revient ici au client et/ou chef de projet).

----------

## Magic Banana

Seulement cinq personnes se sont exprimées en détails via un message dans ce débat. Cela fait donc, à ce jour, 17 personnes qui ont voté autre chose que "sans opinion" mais sans expliciter cette opinion (je pense notamment à ceux qui répondent "ça dépend"). La chaleur du mois d'août (  :Question:  ) ramollit-elle le cerveau du geek ?

----------

## DuF

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Seulement cinq personnes se sont exprimées en détails via un message dans ce débat. Cela fait donc, à ce jour, 17 personnes qui ont voté autre chose que "sans opinion" mais sans expliciter cette opinion (je pense notamment à ceux qui répondent "ça dépend"). La chaleur du mois d'août (  ) ramollit-elle le cerveau du geek ?

 

En même temps les personnes qui répondent "ça dépend" c'est qu'elles ont le cul entre 2 chaises et sans doute qu'elles n'ont pas encore totalement terminée leur conversion. Perso je verrai ça comme des petits nouveaux pas encore très sûr du monde dans lequel ils arrivent  :Smile: 

Pour moi, la question ne se pose même pas, la GPL (et assimilées) et rien d'autre !

----------

## nonas

J'ai voté 1 dans la mesure où si j'étais amené à produire du code je le mettrai sans doute sous GPL. Maintenant, n'étant pas développeur c'est un choix qui ne me revient pas. Certains considèrent que la BSD est une licence désintéressée (on produit du code et vous en faîtes ce que vous voulez) ce qui peut être un atout dans certaines conditions ; d'autres considèrent au contraire que c'est du masochisme. Inversement certains préfèrent être certains que les libertés des utilisateurs seront garanties ce qui est considéré comme du sadisme de la part d'autres devs (ils produisent du bon code mais leur GPL me plaît pas du tout/s'intègre pas dans mon projet etc).

La question s'est de savoir quelles libertés on veut privilégier : celles des utilisateurs, ou celles des autres devs ?

Comme je l'ai dit là ou il fallait pas (  :Embarassed:  ), le choix de la licence est important pour moi en tant qu'utilisateur, même si dès qu'elle est libre ça me va, je vais pas cracher sur un logiciel parce qu'il est en BSD ou MIT (tout comme je refuserai pas de contribuer du code BSD ou MIT à un projet sous ces licences, encore une fois si j'en avais les capacités  :Laughing:  )

En revanche installer un logiciel proprio sur ma machine c'est hors de question, pas de Opera/Nero/GoogleEarth chez moi !

----------

## _Seth_

Je n'utilise qu'une seule licence : la WTFPL ou Do What The Fuck You Want To Public License. J'ai en effet l'impression d'assister à une escalade, dont je m'abstiendrais de tracer un parallèle avec une course à l'armement nucléaire entre géants transnationaux, qui me laisse complètement sur le carreau. Je n'ai pas fait de droit, je vois partout des messages précédés de INAL (I'm not a lawyer), j'ai l'impression que c'est peu évident même pour des juristes, que les enjeux sont considérables et qu'il n'y a toujours pas eu d'affrontements. Alors, avec mes quelques lignes de code laborieusement produites, j'ai choisi la WTFPL, parce que je n'aurais jamais aucun impact sur l'économie mondiale et je n'ai pas (ou je ne me donne pas) les moyens de comprendre vraiment tout cela. 

La chose qui a achevé de me convaincre dans l'idée que je n'y comprendrais jamais rien c'est la licence des compilos... pour lesquels ils ont une version modifiée de la GPL pour permettre de proposer du code liée contre des bibliothèques non-libres par exemple. L'exemple typique étant Ada-Core (une boîte) qui propose un compilateur Ada avec un front-end gcc, distribué sous licence "pure GPL", ce qui n'a pas plus au gens de libre. Ils trouvait cela trop contraignante et ont donc décidé de refaire un merge du compilateur Ada dans la branche principale de gcc (en recodant tout ce qu'avait fait Ada-Core en moins bien) pour pouvoir distribuer un compilateur Ada sous licence "GMGPL" (Gnat Modified GPL, gnat étant le compilo Ada), moins libre et moins restrictive. J'en perd mon latin moi !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> La chose qui a achevé de me convaincre dans l'idée que je n'y comprendrais jamais rien c'est la licence des compilos... pour lesquels ils ont une version modifiée de la GPL pour permettre de proposer du code liée contre des bibliothèques non-libres par exemple. L'exemple typique étant Ada-Core (une boîte) qui propose un compilateur Ada avec un front-end gcc, distribué sous licence "pure GPL", ce qui n'a pas plus au gens de libre. Ils trouvait cela trop contraignante et ont donc décidé de refaire un merge du compilateur Ada dans la branche principale de gcc (en recodant tout ce qu'avait fait Ada-Core en moins bien) pour pouvoir distribuer un compilateur Ada sous licence "GMGPL" (Gnat Modified GPL, gnat étant le compilo Ada), moins libre et moins restrictive. J'en perd mon latin moi !

 

Je viens de jeter un coup d'il au fichier COPYING des sources de gcc. Il s'agit de la GPLv2. Qui plus est on peut lire ceci en tête des missions du projet gcc :

 *Quote:*   

> Free Software Project
> 
>     * Supporting the goals of the GNU project, as defined by the FSF.
> 
>     * Compilers are available under the terms of the GPL.
> ...

 

Bref, tous les compilateurs sont tous la licence GPL... à l'exception du compilateur pour le langage ADA qui présente une particularité : les "generics". Un utilisateur qui instancie des générics d'une unité sous la licence GPL doit placer le programme créé sous la licence GPL. Or, le but du copyleft est de forcer la licence des dérivés d'un logiciel, pas des travaux réalisés avec ce logiciel. Imaginez devoir placer vos documents créés avec OpenOffice sous la GPL avec, donc, la possibilité offerte à chaque personne ayant reçu une copie de publier une version modifiée ! Voilà pourquoi la clause suivante a été ajouté pour le cas particulier des compilateurs ADA :

 *GNAT Modified General Public License wrote:*   

> As a special exception, if other files instantiate generics from this unit, or you link this unit with other files to produce an executable, this unit does not by itself cause the resulting executable to be covered by the GNU General Public License. This exception does not however invalidate any other reasons why the executable file might be covered by the GNU Public License.

 

Pas de quoi en perdre son latin !  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Très bien, mais j'imagine que Ada ne doit pas être le seul langage à pouvoir instancier des objets génériques issues de bibliothèques non-libres, donc pourquoi seulement Ada   :Confused:  Et surtout pourquoi la FSF a choisi de reprendre l'intégration d'Ada dans son gcc pour pouvoir utiliser la GMGPL au lieu de la GPL ?

Sur le fond, je trouve ça incroyable qu'un boîte (AdaCore) fasse un compilateur pur GPL (dev-lang/gnat-gpl sous notre distrib favorite) et que la FSF utilise une licence moins stricte (GMGPL avec dev-lang/gnat-gcc) pour permettre de produire des exécutables qui instancient des objets issus de biblio propriétaires. Étonnant, non ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne connais pas les détails de la compilation de code Ada. Je suppose qu'il n'y a-t-il pas moyen de séparer le binaire spécifique à l'instantiation d'un generics du binaire du generics lui-même.

Quant à la raison pour refuser l'utilisation de la GPL dans ce cas précis (et unique), je te l'ai déjà donné : le copyleft vise à forcer la licence utilisée pour les dérivés d'un logiciel et non celles des travaux réalisés grâce à ce logiciel (ce qui serait beaucoup plus contraignant). De façon accidentelle, c'est pourtant ce qui se passe si l'on applique la GPL (sans clause additionnelle) à un compilateur Ada. Je supose même qu'il s'agit d'un problème dont AdaCore n'était pas conscient lorsqu'elle a choisi la GPL pour licencier son code.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Personnellement je pense que cela dépend du publique visé et même du pays visé. Je m'explique, l'INRIA, le CNRS et d'autres groupes ont créés des licences de type CeCILL compatible BSD et pour le moment GPL2. Elles prennent en compte la notion du droit français alors pourquoi s'en priver. 

Si les sources sont n'ont pas besoin d'être protégées je prendrais une Licence de type BSD, en france la CeCILL-B (Je pense que cette Licence rassure certaines sociétés )

Si l'on veux que les modifications soient absolument redistribuées : CeCILL-V2 en france sinon GPL3

Les différentes licences de type CeCILL : 

http://www.cecill.info/licences.fr.html

Pour info :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licence_CeCILL

Après c'est mon opinion perso   :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Ce qui est dommage à propos de la CeCILL, c'est que j'ai eu plusieurs échos de mon entourage au CNRS qui n'ont jamais pu obtenir l'accord "officiel"  du CNRS pour publier du code avec CECILL (ni avec aucune autre licence d'ailleurs). 

En gros, le CNRS a investi et réfléchi sur ces problèmes de licence mais ça coince au niveau de l'administration car personne ne veut prendre de risque... en effet si jamais un code produit par le CNRS et distribué en CECILL venait à être largement utilisé, les responsables qui ont donné leur accord pourrait être mis en cause pour n'avoir pas su détecter cette manne potentielle et de l'avoir laissé en copyleft au lieu de déposer un brevet, de l'avoir vendu, etc... 

Bref, c'est assez rageant de voir que dans les faits, il est difficile de pouvoir proposer de l'open source dans un labo de recherche tout en restant en plein accord avec les différents niveaux hiérarchiques. J'espère qu'il y a des contre-exemple et que d'autres unités de recherches ont un peu plus de facilité à proposer de l'open source.

----------

## bouleetbil

Je n'étais pas au courant de ce problème. C'est bête je pense que la Licence CeCILL est une bonne chose en france mais il faut encore que les mentalités changent et ca c'est pas gagné!! Je ne pense pas que le logiciel n'empêche pas de gagner de l'argent, libre ne veux pas dire gratuit cf redhat   :Laughing:   et cela permet de faire évoluer les choses mais la c'est un autre débat !!

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà qui m'intéresse. Toi qui semble avoir lu le texte dans les détails, est-ce que CeCILLv2 est copyleftée (comme la licence GPL) ou est-ce que les modifications peuvent devenir propriétaires (comme avec la licence BSD) ?

----------

## bouleetbil

En faite, il existe différentes licences CeCILL cf http://www.cecill.info/licences.fr.html

Une compatible gpl une BSD donc à toi de choisir.

----------

## Magic Banana

OK. D'un autre côté, en y réfléchissant plus longuement, ce que je produit (des algorithmes de Data-Mining) n'est pas limité à un public français. D'une manière générale, tout logiciel intéressant est voué à prendre une envergure internationale. Autant s'appuyer sur la GPLv3 qui a vu son "internationalisme" amélioré depuis la version précédente (plus de référence au droit américain).

----------

## boozo

'alute

Je n'ai pas encore posté(ni voté) mais je partage pour partie la vision de _Seth_ c'est un problème qui me semble être d'une assez grande complexité juridique - un peu dans la ligné des dadvsi et consoeurs ou dans les problématiques "Open Access" scientifique car même si le registre applicatif est différent les problématiques de fond qu'elles soutendent restent identiques - et avec des enjeux financiers colossaux derrières qui ne doivent pas se priver de pousser à la roue. Une couche de complexité supplémentaire venant des différences Droits Francais / US ; les juristes du domaine doivent encore pas mal patauger pour pouvoir rendre un avis enfin... s'ils arrivent un jour à en avoir un   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comment ce fait-il que vous soyez si sûr de vous sur ces questions ?  Oui à l'échelle micro et sur une question fermé c'est sans doutes jouable de se faire un avis soit mais au niveau macro...   :Shocked: 

J'ai tendance à penser que ce n'est pas encore mûr... la multiplication des déclinaisons de ces licences, leurs implications à longues échéances et en fonction des avancées technologiques sont autant de symptômes qui me laisse ce sentiment.

Une nouvelle forme d'économie libérale ou la valeur-ajoutée deviendrait "gratuite" et libre d'utilisation ?

Nan j'exagère (quoi que...) mais va falloir qd même réviser pas mal de théories d'Economie dans les 10 prochaines années car c'est pourtant ce qui semble se produire : un profond changement des valeurs est en cours.

Tout çà pour dire que je n'ai toujours pas fini mon tour d'horizon pour me faire une idée "pas trop moche" sur la question alors qu'au départ je pensais sincèrement en avoir une mais à la réflexion... c'était plus aussi limpide   :Razz: 

Sinon, je vous mets une ou deux références touvées sur le site de l'association ADDULACT notamment (jetter un oeil sur leur site au passage, y'a des trucs sympatoche à découvrir ^^)

sur le copyleft (pas récent mais bon)

un exemple de libération effective de code par une collectivité locale ('tain 2002 !)

Et pour amateurs, une explication de texte pour l'utilisation des LL dans les marchés publics (Mai 2006 - en publication originale de la revue RLDI)

...bon je retourne à mes recherches/lectures et d'espérer tenter de m'éclaircir la situation ^^

----------

## Untux

Quelques postulats pour commencer :

* TOUT informaticien bénéficie d'inventions préalables qui permettent la réalisation de produits logiciels dans des délais raisonnables.  Dans l'absolu, toute mesure légale visant à restreindre la libre diffusion des codes sources, méthodes, algorithmes, concepts, etc. ralentit le cycle de développement des progrès de deux manières :

    a) Ceux qui en ont les compétences et/ou le temps sont obligés de « ré-inventer la roue » (en admettant qu'ils en aient le droit...  problème des brevets);

    b) Ceux qui n'en ont pas les compétences et/ou le temps  seront, dans le meilleur des cas, entravés par des coûts supplémentaires, voir bloqués, dans le pire des cas.

* TOUT produit logiciel peut être dupliqué à l'infini sans aucun coût à charge de son créateur et à un coût infinitésimal pour l'utilisateur final.

* TOUTE mesure visant à faire payer un produit logiciel à un utilisateur final est donc une mesure artificielle, qui repose sur des modèles économiques de gestion de la rareté des biens matériels. 

* La rareté que le modèle économique du propriétaire se propose de faire payer à l'utilisateur final n'est (ou plutôt, ne devrait être) donc, que le produit de la valeur d'échange des compétences mises en oeuvre multipliée par le temps de production (vous aurez noté qu'avec certains éditeurs, on est loin du compte). 

* La valeur d'échange des compétences requises dépend de deux facteurs : L'abondance/rareté des compétences (et, bien sûr, la demande).  

Tous ces postulats sont discutables, mais c'est ma base à moi.  Dans le combat propriétaire vs libre, les deux camps prétendent que leurs modèles permettent de générer plus de progrès, plus vite, et mieux. Au final, le modèle qui prouvera qu'il est plus efficace l'emportera. 

La première conclusion que je tire de ces postulats, c'est que le fond de commerce des pro-propriétaire, c'est l'ignorance.  Moins l'utilisateur final en sait, mieux le détenteur des droits pourra faire payer ses productions. Dans le modèle propriétaire, la diffusion de l'information se fait donc au détriment de la valeur d'échange. C'est une première raison pour douter de l'efficacité, à terme, du modèle propriétaire.

Une deuxième raison de ce doute, c'est la rareté. Dans les années/décennies qui viennent, le niveau de culture informatique moyen de la population va monter. En parallèle, les langages de programmation continueront leur évolution vers des niveaux d'abstraction plus élevés.  Ces deux facteurs augmenteront l'abondance des compétences et du temps disponible pour la réalisation de produits logiciels. Si on ajoute à cela que le niveau économique de plus d'un tiers de la population mondiale va monter en flèche, et que le prix d'accès à l'informatique/Internet continuera de baisser, on peut s'attendre à une explosion de la disponibilité des compétences. Pour enfoncer encore un peu le clou, les compétences qui doivent être réunies pour la réalisation d'un projet ne sont plus soumises à l'exigence de la proximité géographique; Et hop, un obstacle de moins à la disponibilité des ressources.

De plus, dans l'immense majorité des cas, les produits/inventions logiciels sont universels. Un gestionnaire de fenêtre, une application bureautique (outre la localisation) une simulation/modélisation physique, un système d'exploitation, une bibliothèque système ou mathématique, un ERP/CRM, etc. sont autant de produits qui, représentent des briques logicielles dont les fondements sont universels. Une fois qu'ils sont inventés, il est assez ridicule de les ré-inventer. Ils représentent une infrastructure commune. « La GPL c'est un mécanisme qui permet à chacun d'ajouter des briques sans jamais en retrancher aucune » (auteur : je sais plus qui). Personnellement je trouve cette approche infiniment plus logique et intelligente que le modèle propriétaire.

Il y a, en outre, avec le modèle libre et la GPL, un cercle vertueux qui permet à chacun d'acquérir, sans discrimination économique, les connaissances. Libre à chacun de transformer ensuite ses connaissances en compétences et de participer aux développements communs. Ce cercle vertueux pourrait fort bien dépasser les espérances des plus utopistes d'entre nous, puisqu'à ce jour, la diffusion et l'assimilation des connaissances restent fortement déterminées par l'origine économique et sociale. Une raison de plus, pour moi, de choisir la GPL. Et j'ajouterais que, selon moi, une des raison de la disparité culturelle entre les couches sociales est l'inutilité ! À quoi ça sert d'être cultivé quand on sait qu'on sera balayeur ou caissière ? En revanche, la donne pourrait changer si chacun à l'assurance que ses ressources intellectuelles ne seront pas inutiles (à moins de croire que les pauvres sont génétiquement cons).

Une autre bonne raison, selon moi, de préférer les licences libres, c'est la garantie, pour l'utilisateur, que le produit logiciel ne fait rien de caché avec les informations qu'il traite (inclus ses données personnelles, ses habitudes, etc.).

Certains intervenants ont parlé de la complexité juridique des licences (libres ou propriétaires d'ailleurs). Pour moi, c'est une démonstration de plus que la seule voie naturelle c'est le libre. Quand on pense à toutes les lois absurdes qu'il faudrait promulguer pour « protéger » les détenteurs légaux de ces fameux biens immatériels, on se représente assez vite le monde de cauchemar dans lequel il faudrait vivre.

Bah... je pourrais continuer longtemps comme ça. En tout cas, ce sont quelques unes des raisons qui me font rejoindre les pro-GPL. Pourquoi GPL plus que BSD ou d'autres ? Tout simplement parce que c'est celle qui rend la liberté contagieuse.

Je crois, en tout cas j'espère, que les générations futures se pisseront dessus quand ils liront ça :

 *Extrait d'une licence propriétaire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Article 3 : Limites du droit d'utilisation
> 
> Le client ne détient sur le progiciel que le droit d'utilisation de la version objet.  Il s'engage donc à ne pas le reproduire, en totalité ou en partie. Le logiciel étant fourni sur un support numérique garantissant sa préservation, le support original tient lieu de copie de sauvegarde au sens de l'article L 122-6-1 du code de la propriété intellectuelle.  Le client s'engage également à ne pas chercher à le modifier, le compléter, l'adapter à un autre système d'exploitation, à le décompiler (ingénierie inverse) ou à le traduire.  Le progiciel est conçu pour l'usage strictement privé du client, qui s'interdit donc formellement de consentir des sous-licences, de le louer, de le prêter, de le commercialiser en tout ou partie ... De manière générale, il est strictement interdit d'en faire l'objet ou l'instrument d'une utilisation qui bénéficie à un tiers, que ce soit à titre gratuit ou onéreux. ces restrictions concernent le progiciel pris dans son ensemble mais également dans toutes ses composantes : ainsi, les photographies, images, cliparts, sons, textes et tous autres éléments contenus dans le progiciel, restent la propriété de leurs créateurs.  tout usage du progiciel, toute opération technique sur le progiciel, non prévus par la présente licence est une contrefaçon, délit pénal sanctionné de peines d'amende et d'emprisonnement.
> ...

 

C'est drôle non ? Le modèle du propriétaire est un modèle kafkaïen et Orwellien. C'est une aberration qui, en dépit de sa jeunesse, est déjà en état de putréfaction avancée. VIVE LA GPL ;)

----------

## kwenspc

J'applaudit très franchement pour ce post très bien argumenté! Génial!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

Merci Kwen. J'aurais d'ailleurs du mentionner que ma voix ne fait que s'ajouter à la tienne et à celle de Magic-Banana qui sont encore plus géniales ;)

Entre temps, je repenssais au posts de Seth. Du coup je suis allé voir la page de présentation du CNRS.

 *Le CNRS en bref wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le Centre national de la recherche scientifique  est un organisme public de recherche  (Etablissement public à caractère scientifique et technologique, placé sous la tutelle du Ministre chargé de la Recherche). Il produit du savoir et met ce savoir au service de la société.

 

C'est un peu maigrichon ! « Mettre le savoir au service de la société » ça peut être interprété de manière très différente en fonction des orientations politiques. Alors j'ai essayé d'en savoir un peu plus sur les Status du CNRS

 *Statuts du CNRS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [..]
> 
> Art. 2. : Dans le cadre de la politique scientifique définie par le Gouvernement, en relation avec les besoins culturels, économiques et sociaux de la nation et en liaison avec les établissements d'enseignement supérieur, le Centre national de la recherche scientifique a pour missions :
> ...

 

Choux blanc... pas beaucoup plus précis. Encore que, cette « valorisation » devrait flatter l'oreille des libéraux. La publication, on s'en occupera quand on aura blindé tout ça avec des brevets, hein ?! Tiens ! D'ailleurs, faut qu'on s'occupe des brevets les gars ! Faut pas dec... la nation avant tout !

Ce qui saute donc aux yeux c'est que « l'avancement de la science » et le « progrèg économique [du pays] » sont des objectifs qui peuvent s'avérer difficiles à concilier. J'ajouterais même que « progrès économique » et « progrès social » ne sont pas, non plus, forcément convergents. En particulier de nos jours, puisque l'écart du niveau de vie riche/pauvre se creuse (... dans la plupart des pays occidentaux à l'économie « florissante »).

Le témoignage de Seth est intéressant, parce qu'il démontre bien que des travaux -- issus d'un établissement public à vocation scientifique -- qui pourraient servir à d'autres sont gardés, frileusement, par des gens qui ont PEUR ! On a un peu de mal à voir en quoi cette peur représente un intérêt pour l'avancement de la science, ou pour le progrès socio-blabla. La peur de perdre; la peur de voir d'autres individus/groupes profiter mieux que soi de ses propres travaux. Au passage, la GPL permet de se prémunir contre cette dernière (contrairement à WTFPL)... sauf à admettre que d'autres nations disposent de meilleures ressources intellectuelles pour faire fructifier, économiquement, ces travaux. Ce serait un beau constat d'échec pour l'éducation nationale.

Ok... Moi, Nicolas Sarkotruc, devant le constat navrant de l'échec de notre éducation nationale à offrir des compétences informatiques adaptées à notre monde moderne, je décrète qu'à dater d'aujourd'hui, après d'intenses discussions avec mon ami Michael Appe, tous les enfants disposeront GRATUITEMENT d'un ordinateur Vista. À terme, les prochaines générations de français devraient toutes être capables d'identifier l'icône « Mes documents à moi tout seul »! C'est une avancée majeure qui nous permettra d'envisager l'avenir avec une nouvelle confiance en nos capacités. Nous relèveront avec fierté les défis de l' « économie de l'immatériel ». Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi il faudrait « économiser » l'immatériel, mais j'men fous. Mon pote Appe y m'a dit qu'on allait se faire PLEIN DE POGNON ! Et si vous voulez une preuve qu'y dit pas de conneries, Z'AVEZ QU'A REGARDER SA BARRAQUE ! BANDE DE CONS !

La GPL, une licence pour les humains qu'y z'ont pas d'yacht !

----------

## _Seth_

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Entre temps, je repenssais au posts de Seth. Du coup je suis allé voir la page de présentation du CNRS.
> 
>  *Le CNRS en bref wrote:*   
> 
> Le Centre national de la recherche scientifique  est un organisme public de recherche  (Etablissement public à caractère scientifique et technologique, placé sous la tutelle du Ministre chargé de la Recherche). Il produit du savoir et met ce savoir au service de la société. 
> ...

 

Quelques précisions. Cela fait au moins 20 ans que le CNRS est menacé et que j'entends qu'il risque de disparaitre d'ici quelques années. Aujourd'hui plus que jamais, la preuve en est la démission collective que les directeurs d'unité CNRS ont posé sur le bureau du gouvernement en 2003 et qui n'a, à mon sens, pas été entendu. Le CNRS est actuellement dans une position très difficile.

D'autre part, la vision américaine de la recherche (qui influence beaucoup comme dans tant d'autre domaine) met en avant les brevets déposés : un bon chercheur a déjà déposé quelques brevet, une bonne unité de recherche pose régulièrement des brevet, etc... Ce genre de considération est donc prise en compte dans les évaluations des organismes scientifiques (par exemple le classement de Shangaï des universités le prends en compte)

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Le témoignage de Seth est intéressant, parce qu'il démontre bien que des travaux -- issus d'un établissement public à vocation scientifique -- qui pourraient servir à d'autres sont gardés, frileusement, par des gens qui ont PEUR ! On a un peu de mal à voir en quoi cette peur représente un intérêt pour l'avancement de la science, ou pour le progrès socio-blabla. La peur de perdre; la peur de voir d'autres individus/groupes profiter mieux que soi de ses propres travaux. Au passage, la GPL permet de se prémunir contre cette dernière (contrairement à WTFPL)... sauf à admettre que d'autres nations disposent de meilleures ressources intellectuelles pour faire fructifier, économiquement, ces travaux. Ce serait un beau constat d'échec pour l'éducation nationale.

 

Petite précision encore, les exemples que je connais ne sont sans doute pas la règle, bien qu'ils soient révélateur d'un état d'esprit. Pour la petite histoire, les personnes que je connais qui ont eu ce genre de problèmes (de demandes qui n'aboutissent jamais pour publier du code en GPL) ont quand même publié leur code  :Wink:  Donc, il n'y a pas tant de peur que cela.

----------

## Untux

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelques précisions. Cela fait au moins 20 ans que le CNRS est menacé et que j'entends qu'il risque de disparaitre d'ici quelques années. Aujourd'hui plus que jamais, la preuve en est la démission collective que les directeurs d'unité CNRS ont posé sur le bureau du gouvernement en 2003 et qui n'a, à mon sens, pas été entendu. Le CNRS est actuellement dans une position très difficile.
> 
> D'autre part, la vision américaine de la recherche (qui influence beaucoup comme dans tant d'autre domaine) met en avant les brevets déposés : un bon chercheur a déjà déposé quelques brevet, une bonne unité de recherche pose régulièrement des brevet, etc... Ce genre de considération est donc prise en compte dans les évaluations des organismes scientifiques (par exemple le classement de Shangaï des universités le prends en compte) 
> ...

 

Encore une paire de précisions comme ça et mon moulin de cartes est foutu ! :'/

Contre-précision : Je ne parlais pas de la peur de ceux qui codent, mais de celle de la hiérarchie qui a le cul entre deux chaises. Sur-précision : Je parlais, évidemment, des brevets logiciels, pas des brevets en général. Je n'en pense pas moins mais j'voudrais pas me faire engueuler pour détournement de fil... Déjà que la discussion c'est les licences (même si tout ça est forcément lié).

Ce qui est sûr c'est que, dans un scénario idéal de transition vers une « démocratisation » du savoir -- grâce à l'informatique, à Internet, au mouvement du libre et à la GPL -- les universités ont un rôle clef (moteur ou frein). D'ailleurs, la transmission du savoir est une des vocations de l'université... rappel qui peut sembler superflu, mais par les temps qui courent, on se la représente facilement comme une petite fabrique à élite (... avec les « Grandes écoles »). Il me semble que les universitaires devraient se réjouir de tout ce qui peut favoriser la diffusion du savoir, et donc, du libre et de la GPL.

Ça ne m'étonnerais pas que la « crise » du CNRS dont tu parles soit, au moins en partie, due aux conflits entre intérêts économiques, « avancement de la science » et transmission du savoir. Ça confirmerait mon diagnostic de putréfaction avancée du modèle propriétaire, et je serais bien content.

Alors, tu confirmes ? ;)

----------

## _Seth_

 *tutux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ça ne m'étonnerais pas que la « crise » du CNRS dont tu parles soit, au moins en partie, due aux conflits entre intérêts économiques, « avancement de la science » et transmission du savoir. Ça confirmerait mon diagnostic de putréfaction avancée du modèle propriétaire, et je serais bien content.
> 
> Alors, tu confirmes ? 

 

oui, pour schématiser simplement  (à la limite du trollesque), quand le gouvernement est de droite, il cherche à piloter directement la recherche et à maximiser la rentabilité immédiate. Quand c'est la gauche, c'est plus libre mais y'a pas de crédits....

----------

## Babali

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *VisualStation wrote:*   La V3 je la trouve un peu trop contraignante !
> 
> Bien qu'elle évite les problèmes et les accords de Novel & Microsoft, elle sera aussi un frein à certains langages tel C# ,qui même si c'est une technologie Made In Microsoft, est quand même un langage bien pensé ! Si Mono pouvais être plus abouti, Linux pourrait gagner une grande part de marché car les entreprises apprécient le langage. Mais j'ai l'impression que la GPL v3 est un gros frein pour certaines technos ! 
> 
> C# est peut-être bien pensé ok (suffit de voir ce qu'on fait les concurrents comme Sun, et on fait à peine mieux.), mais quid du framework .net? Krosoft est sur le point de sortir la version 3 alors que mono peine encore à implémenter la version 2. Ça fait le jeu de qui à votre avis? de krosoft uniquement. Eux seuls peuvent se poser en expert absolu du .net, eux seuls peuvent se targuer de maitriser cette "si superbe" technologie. Dans cette histoire le projet mono est le lévrier qui court après un lapin toujours trop rapide.
> ...

 

Pourquoi le C# et les intentions de microsofts sont-elles a prendre en compte ? Puis des languages sympas t'en a d'autres (le D par exemple)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Babali wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi le C# et les intentions de microsofts sont-elles a prendre en compte ? Puis des languages sympas t'en a d'autres (le D par exemple)

 

C'était un poil off (d'ailleurs comme je l'ai dit je vois pas le rapport avec la gplv3...) en effet. C'était pour répondre au post, voilà tout (et faire ma propagande anti C# na!  :Razz:  )

Et sinon oui y a tout un tas d'autres languages bien mieux et nettement plus libre!

----------

## anorexia

Bonjour tout le monde,

Moi je trouve que le copyleft est une bonne chose car ca permet de "préserver" le logiciel mais je comprend ceux qui se sent obliger d'utiliser une licence.

----------

## ghoti

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve que le copyleft est une bonne chose car ca permet de "préserver" le logiciel mais je comprend ceux qui se sent obliger d'utiliser une licence.

 

Autrement dit : une licence non "copyleft" ne permet pas de préserver le logiciel mais ça convient aux gens...

Développement ?   :Confused: 

----------

## anorexia

Je me suis mal exprimer encore une fois^^

Alors si un logiciel a le copyleft , ce logiciel est en quelque sorte "protéger" , c'est a dire que ca assure aux auteurs que leur logiciel ne changeras pas de licence et donc si leur logiciel est sous GPL alors ils seront sure que si on réutilise leur code alors le logiciel sera sous licence GPL.

----------

## pasmoi

au final, au lieu de se contenter de choisir entre pire, encore piire et super plus pire, il faudrais créer notre propre parti politique, et changer les chose ... ou plutot, laisser le peuple décider.

au lieu de choisir entre dictature de A et dictature de B, il faudrais pouvoir choisir le passage de la démocratie à la démocratie++

avec les moyens moderne, plus rien ne nous interdit un perpétuel référaindum sur tous les sujet ... à part à chaine qui pend à notre cou, et nous rapelle notre status d'esclave.

Nous ne somme que les esclaves d'un système qui régit nos vie avec un gant de fer, en nous accordant du pain et des jeux et en nous faisant croire que nous sommes libres. 

Si les esclaves sont mieux traités aujourd'hui qu'il y a 1000 ans, c'est parcequ'il sont passé du status de bête de some au status de machine que l'on entretient, et dont on optimise le randement.

La question ne porte pas sur la qualité d'une licence, ou sur le hoix entre libre et propriétaire/secret, mais sur les impressions de rentabilité des dévelloppements de logiciels libres et gratuits.

en fait tout se rejoint, et pour une entreprise, un dévellopement propriétaire ne se justifie que s'il permet de dégager plus de profit qu'un dévellopement libre.

Est-ce que forcer des gens à faire une grande quantité de mauvais travail vaut mieux que de laisser une infime partie de ces gens faire une minuscule partie de ce travail de manière parfaite.

----------

## swilmet

Imaginons un monde où il n'y aurait que des logiciels libres, et d'ailleurs tout le monde les appelleraient simplement "logiciel", puisque logiciel libre serait alors un pléonasme...

Dans ce monde, la GPL et le copyleft seraient inutile. Quand une personne développe un nouveau logiciel, il sait que des personnes pourront voir le code et le reprendre. Mais il fait entièrement confiance aux autres, il sait que si d'autres personnes sont intéressées, ils l'aideront, ou feront un fork, enfin bref, il n'imagine pas une seconde que qun reprenne son code, l'améliore, et ne redistribue pas ces améliorations !

Ça me fait penser aux schtroumph, où ils n'ont pas d'argent : le boulanger fournit du pain au village, mais il profite du bricoleur qui vient réparer sa maison. Ce monde idéal est bien entendu utopiste pour nous, êtres humains, dans la société dans laquelle nous vivons (les animaux, bien plus évolué que nous, ont compris cela depuis bien longtemps ! bon ok, je sors... --> []).

C'est un monde -- selon moi -- idéal. Pour le logiciel, c'est possible. Alors pourquoi s'en priver ? Il y a cependant quelques soucis. Si c'est 100% logiciel libre, il n'y a pas de questions à se poser, mais si c'est un mixe des 2 (libre et proprio), alors il y a quelques mesures à prendre : le copyleft.

Si on ne peut pas faire confiance aux autres, il faut le dire clairement.

Je sais, c'est assez tordu mais je vais expliquer  :Wink: 

Si on a confiance aux autres, c'est comme si on plaçait du code sous licence BSD en se disant que le monde est bien fait, et que notre code ne va jamais être inclu dans un soft proprio. Malheureusement c'est difficile d'avoir confiance de ce point de vue là, actuellement.

Le dire clairement, c'est placer son code sous une licence avec un copyleft  :Cool: 

Si on veut se rapprocher de plus en plus des 100% de LL, alors le copyleft est nécessaire, sauf si il y a un brusque changement de mentalité au niveau mondial...

En fait, non, je pense que le copyleft n'est pas nécessaire, mais permet d'accélérer la croissance du nombre de logiciels libres. Tout ça en supposant que les mentalités changent doucement, et qu'il y a de plus en plus de gens intéressés par le libre.

----------

## titoucha

Jolie la comparaison avec les schtroumfs, ils ont aussi leur équivalent proprio, c'est les schtroumfs noirs   :Laughing: 

----------

## donald7

je signale que l'europe s'est doté d'une licence EUPL de logiciel libre compatible GPL2.

L'Union européenne se dote d'une licence de logiciel libre 

L'idée était de donner un cadre juridique permettant l'accès au code source des applications développées pour le compte de la commission européenne, à l'intention notamment des autres administrations.

EUPL v.1.0 - Préambule

EUPL v.1.0 - Licence

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Le titre de ce choix dans le sondage est assez mal choisis en fait, n'importe quel logiciel libre peut être mis sous GPL ou BSD ou autre et inversement. 
> 
> Veux-tu dire que, GPL ou BSD, les logiciels sont libres de toute façon ? Oui, bien sûr. L'idée de la question de sondage (puisque j'en suis l'auteur) concerne le copyleft. Formulés autrement, j'entendais les choix comme suit  :
> 
> 1) Le copyleft est une bonne chose à utiliser
> ...

 

J'ai voté 3 "Obiwan Kenobi" mais parce que j'avais pas cette ^^ vision des choses en lisant les énoncés, sinon j'aurais voté 1 "la réponse 1".

En fait, c'est surtout en rapport avec un topic que j'ai lancé y'a quelques jours ... et qui pourrait bien se solder par la réponse 1 au lieu de la 3.

Quant à la licence BSD, je l'ai jamais vraiment appréciée ... Elle est trop large, et ça donne des trucs qui m'énervent et dont on a déjà parlé. J'en veux pour exemple la fiabilité des Windows 2000, à mon goût uniquement dû à une pile TCP/IP solide ... venant du monde Unix ...

De fait, je fais partie de ceux "qui ont le cul entre deux chaises", surtout par rapport à ce que je manipule régulièrement, et des contraintes des utilisateurs que je côtoie ... (Ah gro$$$$oft quand tu nous tiens ... j'espère que tu vas te prendre une branlée avec ton OOXML ...  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## F!nTcH

"J'ai pas tout lu tout le sujet"

Je poste au fur et à mesure ...

Et donc je découvre tutux et toutes les choses qui vont dans le même sens que ce que la majorité d'entre nous pense.

M'enfin, j'aime bien aussi les petites notes d'humour comme celles-ci :

 *Quote:*   

> Ok... Moi, Nicolas Sarkotruc, devant le constat navrant de l'échec de notre éducation nationale à offrir des compétences informatiques adaptées à notre monde moderne, je décrète qu'à dater d'aujourd'hui, après d'intenses discussions avec mon ami Michael Appe, tous les enfants disposeront GRATUITEMENT d'un ordinateur Vista. À terme, les prochaines générations de français devraient toutes être capables d'identifier l'icône « Mes documents à moi tout seul »! C'est une avancée majeure qui nous permettra d'envisager l'avenir avec une nouvelle confiance en nos capacités. Nous relèveront avec fierté les défis de l' « économie de l'immatériel ». Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi il faudrait « économiser » l'immatériel, mais j'men fous. Mon pote Appe y m'a dit qu'on allait se faire PLEIN DE POGNON ! Et si vous voulez une preuve qu'y dit pas de conneries, Z'AVEZ QU'A REGARDER SA BARRAQUE ! BANDE DE CONS !
> 
> La GPL, une licence pour les humains qu'y z'ont pas d'yacht !

 

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi le C# et les intentions de microsofts sont-elles a prendre en compte ? Puis des languages sympas t'en a d'autres (le D par exemple)

 

Y'a qqn qui a déjà utilisé le D ? Ca vaut le détour ? (Pour pas dériver, on se créera un autre topic  :Wink: )

J'aime bien ce que dit pasmoi, ça me fait imaginer que nous sommes tous ici à parler librement de liberté (ou non), parce que nous n'en avons pas vraiment ailleurs ... Et que le gouvernement (les?) se chargent de nous étrangler un peu plus chaque jour ... J'en veux pour preuve la taxe sur les supports de stockages en vigueur début Octobre (laquelle me révolte à un point ... bon bref ...)

Gentoo (et Linux d'une manière générale) est un havre de paix et d'équilibre ... en lutte contre les géants propriétaires ... L'équivalent dans la vie courante ça serait la lutte pour la préservation de l'environnement : si l'environnement se dégrade, on crève tous ; si les GPL-like crèvent, on crève tous ...

Enfin ... c'est MA vision des choses ... p'têt que tout le monde il est pas d'accord ...

----------

